

Ask HN: How do you deal with email spam? - techaddict009

Say you had subscribed for some xyz.com and now they have started selling your email and you receive mail from some wxy.com?<p>I caught many such spam using google&#x27;s easter egg. (myname+xyz@gmail.com)<p>Catching such people is a bit easy. But how to report them? And how to take control over them?<p>Plus how to send someone email with from myname+xyz@gmail.com? So that we can catch if someone whom we sent mail is spamming us.
======
AH4oFVbPT4f8
Gmail allows you to setup an alias to send mail out from a different from
address.
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370?hl=en)

Reporting them is more difficult. If it's a known/legit company that is
sending the spam like Target or Sears for example, usually you can forward the
message with headers to abuse@domain.com. You can also look in the headers for
a complaint address.

Next you can look for who the provider is that the domain is using and send
the complaint to them.

If its a fly by night spammer, there isn't too much you can do.

